# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Vinci, smart headphones, Inspero Inc. (Vinci Smart Hearable), San Francisco, California, USA, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Inspero Inc.

"Vinci 2.0 - World’s First Standalone AI Sports Headphones" on Kickstarter

"Vinci 2.0-World's First Standalone Smart Headphone" on Indiegogo

"Vinci - First Smart Headphones with Artificial Intelligence" on Kickstarter

"Vinci - First Smart Headphones with AI" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Article "Vinci Is Already The Most Ambitious Headphones Ever Made, And Its Creator Has Bigger Goals"

by Ben Sin
November 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing Vinci Smart Headphones - The Gadget Show

Published on Mar 31, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Vinci 2.0 Headphones Ears-On at CES 2018

Published on Jan 11, 2018

----------

